# Taking Stock



## xanxer82 (Jun 3, 2010)

Today after work, I took a quick look at how much wine I have. I was suprised to see I have 28 gallons of various kits and fresh fruit wine in carboys at the moment (at various stages of clearing, stabilizing and aging). I also took a quick tally of how many bottles I have left in my "treasure chest". I'm down to my last 5 bottles of Blueberry Shiraz. For an Orchard Breezin' kit, it was a big hit with friends and family and it also made for good Christmas presents last year.
The Bergamais, I still have about 10 -15 bottles and the malbec has been wiped down to 15 bottles. (another hit at family gatherings and with friends) The Sauvignon Blanc, is still aging in bottle but should be ready to drink soon. I've given a couple of bottles out with instructions to cellar it a few months. (down to about 25).
I finally bottled the Welches White Grapefruit/Grape &amp; peach wine (5 bottles). You can really taste the grapefruit finish. I also bottled a little over a gallon of Fresh applewine that I did not back sweeten. (I want to be able to compare with the 3 gallon batch I want to sweeten with apple juice)
I need to order two more 6 gallon carboys. Just cant get by on what I have haha! Both of my 6 gallon glass and 6 gallon better bottles are full. My 3 gallon is full too. I have two 5 gallon glass that are empty but I have plans to fill them with beer this summer.
So, as I look back and take stock of this great passion of mine, I think I've done pretty well given the budget I have to work with and the limited time I have. 
Just want to take a moment and thank everyone here that has had advice when I needed it and followed along on my journey of making wine.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 3, 2010)

I hate to tell you this Dan, but you have a habit- and I don't mean a Nun's outfit! You need to observe the rules of supply and demand- when you have a free supply, everyone demands some of it! Ask for donations to help with supplies, and the demand slows down. When it is free, everyone wants it. When it is cheap, a few less ask for it. When it is fairly priced, only the ones who truly appreciate it for what it is will ask for it- and then you give it to them -once in a while.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 3, 2010)

I've talked to a couple of friends about chipping in towards a kit in the future and they seem really positive about it.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 8, 2010)

Never truer words spoken appleman.....To me it is an insult whenever I am asked for some of wines with the premise that they will make a donation to my wine making expenses and then they give youa dollor or two for 2-3 bottle of wine you've given them. I just hand it back and smile real big and tell them, naw thats ok..just enjoy it


----------



## IQwine (Jun 8, 2010)

well said... Waldo


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 8, 2010)

I hear ya Waldo.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 8, 2010)

I have made kits for some friends with the understanding they buy the kit and I get half the bottles. Not a bad deal for them considering the time you put into making it, tying up your carboys and space, making labels, washing/supplying bottles and bottling. They're getting off pretty damn cheap!! Of course there are some other friends you just make it for them because they are dear friends that appreciate the effort.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jun 8, 2010)

"Never truer words spoken appleman.....To me it is an insult whenever I 
am asked for some of wines with the premise that they will make a 
donation to my wine making expenses and then they give youa dollor or 
two for 2-3 bottle of wine you've given them. I just hand it back and 
smile real big and tell them, naw thats ok..just enjoy it"

guess what happens when you get licensed?

every organization in the book...including teeny ones from many states away from you, who just find you on some list, start asking for bottles for donations....

i had one guy come up to me yesterday and tell me he was there to get a bottle or two for his organization

i told him i never ever donate to someone who never has met me and at first meeting asks me for something...UNLESS, it is some kid doing it for whatever his cause is and he is going around the neighborhood...there is something abhorent to me about adults who think they have a right to solicit unannounced at my place of business...if they dont have the decency to even call first and ask if it is OK for them to stop by and meet me, then they have no class...in my opinion


----------



## grapeman (Jun 8, 2010)

Any sucessful businessman gives out donations to anyone who asks without question- aren't you sucessful Al?










The guy figured he would get some free wine to drink.


After the papers ran a couple articles about me getting some medals for my wine last year, everybody tried to get some of it. The extension offices were the worst. So and so had supported some program that contributed to cold hardy grape research, so since I grow cold hardy grapes, I should send them a few bottles of my wine. Everybody from local legislators to US Senators offices were looking for it- I'm not even licensed to sell it, I'm not going to give it all away. If they come visit me and my location, I might break out a bottle or two of wine for them to sample. Do you really think if I sent wine to Hillary Clinton that she would ever get one drop of it?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 8, 2010)

Man, you guys are stingy!



Just kidding, how rude people can be when they are not making the product!


----------



## AlFulchino (Jun 8, 2010)

ummmm...why would you send wine to hillary?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 8, 2010)

Al, I wasnt going to touch that 1 with a 100' pole!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 8, 2010)

Al Fulchino said:


> ummmm...why would you send wine to hillary?





The local offices were looking for wine to send to a Taste Of New York Event sponsored at the time by our senator- Senator Clinton. I graciously (or not so) declined saying my wine wasn't worthy................


----------



## grapeman (Jun 8, 2010)

Also believe it or not- like her or hate her, she really did help promote farming and was particularly helpful to the small wineries in the state while she was our senator. We all figured she was a carpet bagger, but she really did a bit of good here. She has visited the area numerous times, unlike our current head of state.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jun 8, 2010)

i dont like her...nor do i hate her....one other thing i dont do in regards to her...i dont trust her 

i will stop right there....no more from me


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't trust any politician. They are all in the back pockets of big corporations. The people come last.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jun 8, 2010)

can you say free free free free?????..this one just came in...some info removed to protect their names....there is something about wine


Hello,</font>
I'd like to introduce myself, xxxxxx of xxxxx, New Hampshire. I am 
a volunteer member of the Town's xxxth Celebration Committee.</font>
</font>
The Town of xxxx will be celebrating our xxxth anniversary this year. 
We are planning a host of activities for our residents beginning the morning of 
August 21st and ending with a fireworks display on Sunday, August 22nd. The 
Committee hasasked me to coordinate a wine tasting event to be held on 
Saturday, August 21, 2010 at 7:00 PM to 9:00 PM.</font>
</font>
We expect the wine tasting event to include about 100 guests. I am 
contacting you in hopes that your winery will join us to help insure our guests 
can experience tasting some ofNew Hampshire'sexceptional locally 
producedwines.</font>
</font>
The Wine Tasting is scheduled to occur at the xxxxxxx 
Hall on Rt. xxx in the center of town. Our program for this event 
includesfood as well as music. The xxxxxx Hall contains a small prep 
kitchen and restrooms. </font>
</font>
We have already received confirmation fromxxxxxx Wineryand members of 
our Committee would like to includeyour Vineyard. I hope you will join us. 
Please feel free to call or email me with a point of contact, so that we can 
discuss howtheFulchino Vineyards can join us to celebrate our Town's 250th 
Anniversary.</font>
</font>
Thank you for your consideration.</font>
</font>
Sincerely,</font>xxxxx</span>


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 9, 2010)

That one actually doesn't sound all that bad Al. 

At least they mailed you a nice polite letter instead of just dropping in and asking for a "donation"!It might be some pretty good PR for Fulchino Vineyard depending on who the tasters are. Could be some large events coming up and they liked your stuff a lot and want it served. I guess it would depend on the number of bottles and the caliber of guest in the end.


----------



## IQwine (Jun 9, 2010)

wonder if they would "volunteer" an hour of vineyard labor for each bottle they want donated... ???? NOT


----------



## Wade E (Jun 9, 2010)

Now if Al had a ton of bottles that might be 1 story but I dont think he has a huge inventory at this point to throw away 1/2 and have a ton of people come looking for something he doesnt have any more of.


----------



## JimCook (Jun 10, 2010)

Al,


Having attended a variety of different types of wine tastings, getting exposure to 100 or so guests without having to pay anything (no exhibitor price documented in the text posted here) is a marketing/advertising deal. If there are 100 guests, going off of a 1/2 ounce pour per wine per person, that's two bottles of each type of wine per person (24.5 ounces per 750mL bottle). Get more generous with the pours and you're stillat only four to eight bottles of wine per wine type. It would be a different volume consideration if a country club was asking you to donate wine that would be consumed for someone's wedding, for instance. 


In addition, depending on the caliber of the other winery's in attendance, there's a 'boosting' effect - if the attendees recognize any winery, they assume off the bat that the other wineries must be of a similar caliber and will generally try the wine. 


If you are able to take orders or sell wine on the spot, it's an even bigger opportunity for Al Fuchino's Mobile Tasting Room. As Mike noted, and having had a business myself for a while now, it's different when people want you to give away your stuff for their benefit/activity/event. 


- Jim


----------



## grapeman (Jun 10, 2010)

That sounds about like the event held locally last winter. Since I am not yet commercial, I was naturally excluded from the event, even though there were no sales at the event- only a charity for a local musem. It was touted as tasting the "Best " wines of the area. Since there are only 4 wineries in the area licensed so far, those were the only ones representing the local wines. It kind of burns me up. Only one of those wineries has been making wine for over a yearand no one except that one uses much oftheir own product. I would have loved to contribute to the event, since all my wines are Estate Grown and vinified. 


I guess that is one of the problems of going slow to get things set up with a good product before entering the marketplace.


Only you can decide on the feasability of participating in an event like that Al.


----------



## JimCook (Jun 10, 2010)

Appleman,


I believe it was Seth Godin who wrote a book called 'All Marketers are Liars,' and he's right, or at least they are master of using relative vocabulary. The challenge rests in educating the public as to what different terms mean. Take the word 'reserve,' for instance. In Europe, there are very specific meanings. In Spain, a wine labelled Riserva means 14 months in oak. But in the United States, it officially means nothing outside of implied meanings. However in a time of further growing competition, the need to further differentiate between competitors requires perhaps a little more creativity.


Of course, when you do get to go commercially fully, you've got a great Unique Selling Proposition there, being perhaps the only commercial winery in the area that is selling estate grown and vinified wine. 


- Jim


----------



## Waldo (Jun 10, 2010)

I would think that would be a very attractive "hands up" over the others too


----------

